

There's a DAM Elephant in the Room, called Adobe - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/05/theres-dam-elephant-in-room.html

======
ableal
Short, informative piece. I'll confess I hadn't heard there was a "Digital
Asset Management (DAM) marketplace". Sheltered life, I suppose ...

